
Article claims hand rolled C code can perform dot product faster than Numpy - kuberlog
https://medium.com/analytics-vidhya/beating-numpy-performance-by-extending-python-with-c-c9b644ee2ca8
======
deckarep
I don’t know how the inner-workings of NumPy work...but this article seems
quite plausible because it’s making use of parallel computation in order to
achieve a faster result.

The title just seems to imply skepticism over what looks to be a legit
approach.

~~~
kuberlog
Ya. The article seems plausible, but NumPy uses Blas/Lapack which can do
parallel computation, so thats what is confusing about it to me.

------
tdeck
> Have you ever wondered how does NumPy perform its complex computations so
> fast? The secret is that it uses lower level programming language — C.

I thought NumPy used the LAPACK libraries at its core, which are written in
Fortran:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LAPACK?wprov=sfla1](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LAPACK?wprov=sfla1)

~~~
kuberlog
Same. Which is why this confuses me.

------
sova
Very neat idea. Seamless interplay between layers like that is nifty to think
about.

